# Medications



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any insights on medications that need prescriptions in the US? Do they have Nasonex?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You again? :boxing: 
Seriously, do a search... Here let me help.... LINK :tongue1:


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> You again? :boxing:
> Seriously, do a search... Here let me help.... LINK :tongue1:


:clap2:


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha! What's the point of doing a search if I can get a quick response here from insiders?? Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh... four posts and dishing it already. 

Even if the medicine is not on the ban list, would be wise to only travel with the most necessary of medicines and if possilbe, have a document from a doctor for the medicine and the need for it to show the customs officials if they should ask. 

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,Article_000827,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> Haha! What's the point of doing a search if I can get a quick response here from insiders?? Lol. Thanks!


You're not doing much to dispel the notion that Americans are lazy....


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow.. Rude.. What's the point of this forum if not to ask questions?


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> Wow.. Rude.. What's the point of this forum if not to ask questions?


I can think of a few points actually. 

There are many threads about medication on this forum. It would be wise to use the search engine first in order to avoid reactions like this. Just an idea....


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well if it's such a bother to "repeat" a reply, don't reply. Someone who's more willing and less rude, may reply. If not, I'd rather get no reply than a rude reply.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Indo was just joshing you a bit. He put a smiliey, meaning he was playing around.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

byfc33 said:


> Well if it's such a bother to "repeat" a reply, don't reply. Someone who's more willing and less rude, may reply. If not, I'd rather get no reply than a rude reply.


Please don't be offended - I'm sure it was meant simply as a gentle reminder. I think that you'll find folk in here are generally helpful and pleasant, however you will get a lot more out of these and indeed any type of online fora (sp?) if you invest a little bit of time trying searching before hand.

Hope that this doesn't put you off and you stick around...


----------

